# Scott Addict SL 11.46lbs



## Mdeth1313

This didn't get much "play" in the bikes forum, I figure this is a more appropriate place for it:

I've posted my bike before, but it's undergone enough changes to warrant a new post:

After almost a year of severe pain on my right side, I gave up on fixing it myself and went for a retul fitting- 

shorter reach handlebars, shorter stem, setback post and some other tweaks, 3 trips to a chiropractor who is also an avid cyclist and I was able to undo the damage- the bonus was now that I'm fit properly to my bike, I no longer get the extreme soreness and pain I used to get after long hard rides- it used to hurt to walk downstairs and could take more than a day for that type of soreness/pain to go away- now, 4 months after the fitting, I'm yet to experience any of those issues. 

At one point the bike was 11.33lbs, w/ the two different wheelsets I'm using now, it's at 11.46 and 12.57lbs respectively. This is my everyday bike- I use it to commute to work 3 days a week, although my commute is more like a training ride.

So:

Frame/fork: Scott Addict SL
Headset: Ritchey WCS
Topcap & Bolt- Extralite (hi-temp spacers)
Stem: Extralite OC 90
Bars: Ritchey Superlogic II Carbon
Shifters: Sram Red w/ btp carbon clamps
Bar Tape: Spugna (Bike Ribbon)
Hoods: BTP carbon
Seatpost: ProVibe 7 (carbon)
Saddle: Ax Lightness Endurance
Seatpost Clamp: New Ultimate
Brakes: KCNC CB1
FD: Campy Chorus (tuned to 58g)
RD: Sram Red (tuned to 136g)
Cassette: Sram Red 11-26
Chain: KMC x10sl
Cables: Derailleur- stainless Brake- powercordz
Housing: Derailleur- mini i-links Brake- i-links
Wheels:
1) Edge 1.45 tubulars w/ extralite hubs, sapim cx-ray spokes (990g)
2) Hed H3c tubulars.
Tires: Continental Competition
Skewers: M2racer bolt on
Crankset: Zipp Vumaquad w/ Fiberlyte chainrings (172.5, 50/34)
Pedals: Exustar 200ti (176g pair)


----------



## spade2you

Impressive.


----------



## Juanmoretime

:thumbsup: Looking good! How are the Fibrelyte rings holding and current mileage on them? I've been thinking about them lately.


----------



## Ventruck

Nice.

While I'm not looking into them, I'm kinda curious to how well the rings hold up as well.


----------



## Mdeth1313

they work- of course they're still pretty new- someone else I know who uses them got 15 months out of them, but (as he describes it) abused them- hard shifts, cross chaining, etc. I am not doing these type things. The end result is they saved me about 17g over the zipp rings (which I still have), but these just look so much nicer!

I think I should have gone 51/35 instead of 50/34, but, live and learn. Maybe next time!


----------



## CurbDestroyer

11.46 Lbs and I don't see any gimics . . . well done.


----------



## DIRT BOY

Great job as usual.


----------



## Wbraun88

Those front rings look awesome combined with all the carbon fiber!


----------



## karallam

that carbon fiber looks sick!


----------



## JTrider

In what situation would you use the tubulars vs. the edge rims?


----------



## Mdeth1313

JTrider said:


> In what situation would you use the tubulars vs. the edge rims?


They're both tubular wheelsets. No way could the edge wheelset come in sub-1000 if they were clinchers. 

The hed wheels were a present and were a "just for fun" kind of thing, of course I now seem to be alternating every 2 weeks or so between the 2 sets just to see how different they are in different situations. 

I do have a set of clinchers I use for winter/early spring riding, but they don't see much action these days- FWIW I've been riding tubulars since 2004 and I really don't see the point in carbon clinchers.


----------



## cat5cyclist

Great build! That would be a fun ride.


----------



## jmio

holy money bags! that is awesome!


----------



## Offline

*bookmarks this for blueprint on carbon bike components*


----------



## farva

Can I rent that for the Snowbird hillclimb? Actually I wonder how legit it is to use a 11.5 lb bike for a race? I know it's not going to get weighed or anything, but seems a little like cheating


----------



## Peanya

How much does the motor weigh?


----------



## husonfirst

Wow...that is one light bike.


----------



## Bacana

Yeah, what Peanya said.

What's it like to commute on something that light? How wide are the tires? I've been commuting farther on my bike (about 25 miles round trip), and I wonder how long my Ultremos will hold up... (They're 25mm.)

Nice build!


----------



## Mdeth1313

Bacana said:


> Yeah, what Peanya said.
> 
> What's it like to commute on something that light? How wide are the tires? I've been commuting farther on my bike (about 25 miles round trip), and I wonder how long my Ultremos will hold up... (They're 25mm.)
> 
> Nice build!


motor weighs 150-160lbs, depending on the time of year. commuting on it isn't a big deal at all, I treat the commute as a training ride.


----------



## dditty

How much mileage do you think you'll get out of those chainrings? I'm curious about how carbon components do in high wear applications like that.


----------



## Ramjm_2000

Nice build!


----------



## Mdeth1313

Chainrings going strong after the 1500 mile mark, I switched my btp hoods (which were falling apart) to my own homemade heatshrink tubing hoods, which weigh the same as the carbon hoods, but don't fall apart. They're a bit thicker than the btp hoods, but they don't move around, don't fade and they cost about 1/20 the btp hoods. Not to mention they're still thinner than the sram or aftermarket hoods. (sorry, no pics at the moment)


----------



## lewdvig

Nice ride! How do you like those pedals?


----------



## Mdeth1313

lewdvig said:


> Nice ride! How do you like those pedals?


love them. love that I can get extra cleats for $10 a pair, clipping in and out is no different than when I had my iclics, except the engagement give a much more positive feel. 

Only issue was their cleat bolts were too long and extended into the shoe and I could feel them under the footbed. I picked up a pack of 100 stainless steel m5 x 8mm screws (I think theirs are 12mm) for $10 and the problem is solved.


----------



## Mtl_Rookie

What a crank! very nice set-up!


----------



## lewdvig

farva said:


> Can I rent that for the Snowbird hillclimb? Actually I wonder how legit it is to use a 11.5 lb bike for a race? I know it's not going to get weighed or anything, but seems a little like cheating


They weigh at my the local hillclimbs and add weights as appropriate. You are lucky.


----------



## Offline

Mdeth1313 said:


> love them. love that I can get extra cleats for $10 a pair, clipping in and out is no different than when I had my iclics, except the engagement give a much more positive feel.
> 
> Only issue was their cleat bolts were too long and extended into the shoe and I could feel them under the footbed. I picked up a pack of 100 stainless steel m5 x 8mm screws (I think theirs are 12mm) for $10 and the problem is solved.


I actually picked up these same pedals per Mdeth's recomendation in one of my threads here in the SSW forums.

zero issues other than the screws are too long - they clip in solid, have enough float to be comfy, yet they dont unclip like my SPD's would when I rode and needed to stretch/rotate my ankle


----------

